
How Not to Promote Your Website - iuguy
http://www.webdevelopersjournal.com/articles/10_ways_not_to_promote_your_web_site.html
======
gus_massa
It was very strange to read:

    
    
      4 - Don't rush through your Yahoo submission.
    

but then I see the date of the artice: August 10, 1999

